# Mein erstes Belly - boaten



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2003)

Mike Fish schildert anschaulich, amüsant und spannend seinen „Einstieg ins Belly – Boat“.
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=bellyboaten


----------

